# Which young actor will go on to be the next Brad Pitt



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

*Not young as in in their teens but young as in well, NOT OLD? I guess I am trying to say which actor, who is hitting their prime or stride right now, will end up being the next Brad Pitt.*

I think that soon Brad Pitt will be past his prime (if he wasn't already). A new name will need to come in and replace him.

As in

1. Having his name associated with being attractive (I am sure we have all heard people say that a guy isn't a brad pitt if he isn't attractive or whatever).

2. Having a lot of fame thrown his way

3. Famous worldwide to the extent Brad Pitt has been

Any guesses?

I know some competitors will be Channing Tatum, Tom Hardy, and Ryan Gosling but my vote goes TOOOOOO




Joseph Leonard Gordon Levitt!!!! (ya know people say we look alike even though I am Brown and he is White)


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

I definitly agree that Gordan Joseph Levitt is really talented and a good looking actor, but the new Brad Pitt? Honestly I think that the closest thing we have is Channing Tatum or Chris Evans looks wise, maybe even Cam Gigandet. I don't think theres any actors that every guy wants to be. That was Brad Pitt.


----------



## Nick Carraway (Feb 11, 2013)

WindowLicker said:


> I definitly agree that Gordan Joseph Levitt is really talented and a good looking actor, but the new Brad Pitt? Honestly I think that the closest thing we have is Channing Tatum or Chris Evans looks wise, maybe even Cam Gigandet. I don't think theres any actors that every guy wants to be. That was Brad Pitt.


Looks? I think JGL is a good looking dude (no ****, but I think that because some people tell me we look alike IRL). 

It isn't just looks though. I mean a lot of Pitt's attractiveness was because of his status, men become attractive when they have status even if they don't have the perfect face.

Like take David Gandy (male model) for example, a lot of women would take Brad Pitt in his prime over him because of the fame that surrounds Pitt.

This what David Gandy looks like by the way.


----------



## WindowLicker (Aug 3, 2010)

Me too. Really you look like Joeseph Gordan Levitt? I would like to see that. 
TBH I was never one of those girls that thought Brad Pitt was hot, but hes undeniably the alpha male on or off screen, I respect him now. If you listen to the commentary on Fight Club, its like they have the same dynamic as they do in the movie. 
That guy in the pic, yeah hes good looking, but as a girl he gives off a womanizing and entitled vibe, I wouldn't sleep with him. Anyone can be good looking, its more about being the whole package.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Gosling is kind on the same track as Brad Pitt, but is too big to really be compared to him. Tom Hardy I can see. I can also see Armie Hammer becoming this, and rightfully so.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

Google Trending Hardy, Gosling, Lewitt & Fassbender. 

Seems like Gosling is doing best so far. Doesn't surprise me, I think he's represents much of contemporary male ideals.

Though I think that Hardy and Fassbender are the greatest actors of the gang. They are really good. 

Pitt still got it though, and he's quite unique with his intelligence, integrity and charisma.


----------

